# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Κεζαπ τι ειναι????

## SOUR

παιδια τι ειναι αυτο το κέζαπ κεζάπ δεν ξερω πως προφερεται.
σε τι χρησιμευει και που το  περνουμε?
ευχαριστω!

----------


## stom

Το κεζάπ(ι) ειναι αραιο διαλυμα υδροχλωρικου οξεως. Το πουλανε στα supermarket σε πορτοκαλι (συνηθως) μπουκαλια ως καθαριστικο για το πουρι στις τουαλετες.
(επειδη το πουρι ειναι αλατα, το οξυ τα διαλυει..)

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε.Να πας σε φαρμακαποθηκη και να παρεις 1 λιτρο υδροχλωρικο οξυ.Πολυ πιο φτηνα και πιο καλο

----------


## tzitzikas

> Φιλε.Να πας σε φαρμακαποθηκη και να παρεις 1 λιτρο υδροχλωρικο οξυ.Πολυ πιο φτηνα και πιο καλο



Φανταζομαι καπου για κατασκευες πλακετων θα το ειδε. Και με το κεζαπ κανεις αριστη δουλεια. φθηνο ειναι γυρω στο μισο ευρω κανει και φτιαχνεις πολλες πλακετες. το καθαρο υδροχλωρικο που λες ειναι πολυ επικυνδυνο ειναι καθαρο υδροχώρικο οξυ ενω το αλλο ειναι διαλυμα γυρω στο 10% υδροχλωρικο οξυ, και σιγουρα θελει αραιωση.

----------


## leosedf

Πιστεύω οτι για πλακέτες το φτηνό απ το super market 10-15% περιεκτικότητα είναι αρκετό για τον ηλεκτρονικό. Το άλλο είναι πιό επικίνδυνο.

----------

